# Unitymedia Connect Box mit 2 x AccessPoint verbinden



## svenscherner (3. September 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich werde bald auf Unitymedia umsteigen und habe zur Verkabelung ein paar Fragen:

Im Wohnzimmer wird die Unitymedia ConnectBox stehen.
An der Box schließe ich an Port 1 & 2 Netzwerkkabel an die dann in die Netzwerkdose führen.
Diese wiederrum gehen in den Keller und erste Etage.
Dort möchte ich wiederrum einen Router dran hängen.
Aktuell habe ich einen Asus AC87U  und einen billig Router Logilink WL0081.
Die Router sollen so auf jeder Etage ein WLAN Netz zur Verfügung stellen.
An dem AC87U möchte ich WLAN nutzen und per Lan Kabel eine Verbindung herstellen.

Ist das so möglich?
Muss ich die Router von der Netzwerkdose auf dann an den WAN oder den normalen LAN Port hängen?
Muss im Router noch etwas umgestellt werden?
Ist das mit meinen Routern möglich?

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
Unitymedia Box->Lan-Kabel->Lan-Dose Wohnzimmer->Lan-Dose Keller->AC87U->Lan-Kabel Computer und WLAN Smartphone
Unitymedia Box->Lan-Kabel->Lan-Dose Wohnzimmer->Lan-Dose 1.Etage->WL0081->WLAN Smartphone


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2018)

Damit deine Router eine Verbindung zum Internet haben, muss du das Kabel auf den WAN Port stecken, dann hat der seine normale Verbindung und du kannst alle Funktionen des Routers normal nutzen.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> muss du das Kabel auf den WAN Port stecken



nicht ubedingt, hier hilft nur RTFM.... es gibt Router die möchten dann den Uplink auf LAN1 und welche die wollen den Uplink (Kabel zur UnitymediaBox) auf WAN...

Daher unbedingt das Handbuch von beiden Geräten studieren!

Ich würde beide Geräte in einen Accesspoint only (ohne DHCP, ohne Router) Funktion setzen, dann sind alle Geräte in einem Netz und alles ist errreichbar


----------



## svenscherner (4. September 2018)

Ok danke für eure Hilfe.

Aber grundsätzlich funktioniert mein Vorhaben?

In Netzwerken kenne ich mich leider nur stiefmütterlich auch.

Ich habe jetzt gerade den Logikink einfach mal an meinen Ac87u gehangen Port1 und es ging sofort.

Hoffentlich kann die UM Box das auch so einfach, weil die ja laut Recherche nicht so der Brüller sein soll.

Ich wollte mich da jetzt schonmal erkundigen, weil wir gerade unser Haus Kernsanieren und ich alles richtig verkabele.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2018)

die UM Box muss da nichts können...

die anderen beiden sind entscheindend, die müssen mitspielen...


----------



## svenscherner (4. September 2018)

Ok super, die anderen können das auf jedenfall.


----------



## robbe (5. September 2018)

Trotzdem ist es empfehlenswert die anderen beiden in einen Acces Point Modus zu versetzen, oder zumindest den DHCP Server auszuschalten.
3 DHCP Server in einem Netzwerk sind sicher nicht grade förderlich.


----------

